# m.youtube.com 3gp playing problem



## rajeshjsl (Jun 20, 2009)

ok i have nokia n70 and using m.youtube.com i can play streaming 3gp youtube videos with aac+ audio quality and no errors in streaming .

but on pc except real player no player plays the stream .

also real player doesnot decode the SBR part of the aac+ audio it simple plays at 22khz which should be 44khz and SBR decoded . howver in ma mobile i am able to listen in aac+ .

so any other players you tried which works ?

i have tried theses and all failed .....
real player
core player
winamp
jet audio
windows media player
all codecs installtion klite etc
real alternative
vlc player (plays but no audio)
gom player
kmplayer
mplayer
XUL player
tried to catch rtsp stream via replay media cathcer that too failed

man pc programs suck or what ?? ma mobile is able to play it flawlessly !!




help needed .


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

rajeshjsl said:


> ok i have nokia n70 and using m.youtube.com i can play streaming 3gp youtube videos with aac+ audio quality and no errors in streaming .
> 
> but on pc except real player no player plays the stream .
> 
> ...



Try Desktop FLV player, it works!!


----------

